

Yahoo Selects Google as its Default Search Engine Provider (2000) - erict15
http://googlepress.blogspot.com/2000/06/yahoo-selects-google-as-its-default.html

======
drKarl
It is from 13 years ago...

~~~
s3r3nity
Indeed, I believe Bing is now the bread & butter behind Yahoo search

